
The earliest domestic cat on the Silk Road - benbreen
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-67798-6
======
pvaldes
We could also name the country: Kazakhstan, the same people that gave humanity
the apples.

------
dhosek
I'm reminded of an Arlo and Janis comic strip in which Arlo, talking to the
family cat, observes that dogs are mentioned over forty times in the Bible and
yet cats are never mentioned at all.

------
fb03
I was __really, really __confused about what cats had to do with darknet-
powered (drug) markets, lol. Glad to know they are not yet smuggling domestic
cats there :-P

~~~
magerleagues
lol I was wondering the same thing... I wonder if having Silk Road in the
title of this post is the reason it made the front page with only 1 comment
too.

~~~
legopiece
lol I was wondering the same thing. Are you trying to suggest that people
upvote based only on headlines without reading the actual source? ¬‿¬

